# Bolivian Landscapes - Dali's Desert & the Salar de Uyuni & more!!



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Formidable.


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

next stop Bolivia.
fuckin amazing :master:


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

*Green and white lagoons*


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

*Green lagoon*










*Red lagoon*


----------



## MELNICKRJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazing beauty. The night sky must be incredible. Can't imagine sitting passively on a bus travelling the road from La Paz to the Yungas. No way.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Unbelievable beauty! South America is one of the most beautiful continents in the world. Thanks for sharing glorious Bolivian landscape. Hope to see much more!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

edited


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

luis_de_bolivia said:


> _*Red lagoon*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These photos inspired me so much that I had to make paintings out of them. Not exactly Dali's


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Looks Good 
Bravo :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

DALÍ DESERT


----------



## Lucca_gc (Oct 3, 2010)

Bolivia is AMAZING!!! It's on top of my destinations list! I don't think any other country in the world beats Bolivia in terms of landscape and natural beauty, and still how can it be so unknown around the world?


----------



## janayte (Aug 28, 2008)

It is a small country where all the places are different! it´s than mini-continent in a country.Bolivia is incredible and the people are lovely! speacially people from Cochabamba! Thanks for the pics


----------

